# Snowball fight!!!



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

Post in this thread who you'd like to blast right in the kisser with a big old wet snowball... could be a forum member, could be someone famous, could be your neighbor.. 

I'm throwing mine at Mother Nature herself! :mrgreen: "Thanks for all the snow, lady... POWWW!" :lol:


----------



## glondor (Jan 21, 2011)

The Ontario electronics stewardship program for scorfing up all the scrap and shipping it to China.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 21, 2011)

All You Yankees and other Northerners, keep your snow! :lol: 

It was almost 80% here yesterday! 8) 




















Seriously though, stay warm my people.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 21, 2011)

80% what, snow? lol
I know what you mean.


----------



## Oz (Jan 21, 2011)

Well it would be a good bit warmer here too if we ran heaters scattered all about like you do in Florida to keep our trees warm in the winter.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 21, 2011)

Take that Cam Newton !!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to dedicate mine to the economy and our current president for spending all the money he has spent. :twisted:


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 21, 2011)

glondor said:


> The Ontario electronics stewardship program for scorfing up all the scrap and shipping it to China.



This is wrong, don't know where you get your information..


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

My cat likes to chase them. I roll them down the hill and across the bridge, he hides behind a 50 gallon drum and runs after them as they go by, or just does acrobatics with em.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

Palladium said:


> 80% what, snow? lol
> I know what you mean.




HA HA!... yes, we're very concerned about proper units of measure in these parts... although I do believe a "degree" sign was probably the intent.. 8) :lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

Ocean said:


> All You Yankees and other Northerners, keep your snow! :lol:




LOL!.. I know.. I'm up here doing the best I can, trying to run interference for my southern bretheren... not working out so well.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ocean (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we use percents so much here, I decided to keep in it in kind.

That's 80% of 100 degrees is what I meant. (yeah sure!)


----------



## joem (Jan 21, 2011)

Most of the snow storms we get here in Ontario comes up through the states.
The bitter cold comes from up north.
This weekend expected high -23 degrees c (-9F)
with some parts of quecbec -35 c (-31f)
So I don't want anymore snow or snowballs


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate snow!

There is no room in my truck for computers!

This was last year.This year isn't that bad,yet!


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Guys & Gals, I just got to Bellingham, WA and am glad to be out of the 40 below zero F weather at my house in AK. Love to visit anyones operation in the area. I'll count on throwing snowballs when I get back to AK, probably have to throw them out of the driveway to get the car in. Have a great day.


----------



## joem (Jan 21, 2011)

This is what I had in my driveway


----------



## Noxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Throwing a ball to mother nature as well. I can't wait for summer to drive my dream car


----------



## Palladium (Jan 23, 2011)

Noxx said:


> I can't wait for summer to drive my dream car



I'm almost afraid to ask. lol

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoTC2.zxNEi0ANNujzbkF/SIG=12d4dhk30/EXP=1295928630/**http%3a//thewondrous.com/14-extraoridnary-gold-plated-cars/


----------



## Noxx (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol, I love that gold plated BMW.

I have ordered gold painted wheel from Italy though...

On a side note, I'm throwing another snow ball to mother nature; it's -39F with windchill right now.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

Noxx said:


> Lol, I love that gold plated BMW.
> 
> I have ordered gold painted wheel from Italy though...
> 
> On a side note, I'm throwing another snow ball to mother nature; it's -35F with windchill right now.



I thought you would go for the gold plated DeLorean so you could
go back in time and buy gold at $35 an ounce.

Jim


----------



## joem (Jan 24, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Noxx said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I love that gold plated BMW.
> ...



YES loving it!
Hey McFly


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 24, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Noxx said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I love that gold plated BMW.
> ...




<---- sticks thumb out.. hoping to hitch a ride. 8) :lol:


----------

